# Anyone recognise this?



## Missy

Clearly it's old and seen better days... Anyone know what it is?


----------



## jimbojohn55

£45 is what it is -


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anfim?


----------



## jimbojohn55

I think Anfim because of the doser design


----------



## Missy

jimbojohn55 said:


> £45 is what it is -


Shhhhhh.... Saw it and thought "that'd be easier than a hand grinder for brewed" nice new lid, bit of a clean...


----------



## Glenn

Usually good availability of parts from Coffee Hit too


----------



## Missy

It looks like it might be older than me... I've put an offer in.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Missy said:


> Shhhhhh.... Saw it and thought "that'd be easier than a hand grinder for brewed" nice new lid, bit of a clean...


I was tempted but then thought hmmm bearings, would make a great restoration project though - I think you should get it


----------



## Missy

jimbojohn55 said:


> I was tempted but then thought hmmm bearings, would make a great restoration project though - I think you should get it


Problem is I can't risk wasting my money if the bearings are shot. If I can get it in for under £50 posted I'll be buying it. Just don't tell hubby.... Goodness knows where I'll hide it!


----------



## Riz

I think it's a fiorenzato t80. I had an old one in similar condition. Ended up giving it away as I'm not as hands on as others on here.


----------



## Missy

Riz said:


> I think it's a fiorenzato t80. I had an old one in similar condition. Ended up giving it away as I'm not as hands on as others on here.












Good call well spotted

What was wrong with yours?


----------



## coffeechap

Riz is on the money


----------



## Riz

I think the bearings were worn and it was in a state. Couldn't even unscrew the top burr as it was jammed.


----------



## Missy

Well here's a curiosity. The same guy has already sold it once










But with the hopper (which since sold separately) and with the tamper& doser in a better state.

I wonder if he's shipped it out once and then had it returned for being damaged...

Maybe I won't bother after all. I certainly won't be upping my offer.


----------



## Missy

Hes accepted my offer... Think I'm gonna need some major help!


----------



## Kyle T

More likely he had a friend bid on it and no one else bidded therefore he had to list the item at a later date again.


----------



## Missy

Well except that in those first photos it's in one piece, whereas in the listing I offered on the tamper is broken. Oh well, I got it hopefully cheap enough that some elbow grease will sort it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

It's definitely not a mazzer


----------



## Missy

No. No it's not. It shall weep as it sits gazing at its mazzer cousin on the bench (probably not as much as hubby weeps as he gazes at both of them!!)


----------



## Missy

Does it work? I think so.

Does it need new burrs?

Probably

Would I want to drink anything it's touched?

Not right now...


----------



## Missy

Binning the doser.

Questions

1, the two wires that switch it on and off, from in the doser can I tape them together and shove them inside?

2, the burrs are very gunked up soak in WD40 to loosen the screws?


----------



## sambo2

You may be able to remove the wires for the doser switch completely but you'll have to take the base off to see how it's wired into the main switch. I wouldn't just tape them together, if it contacts the metal casing it'll get sparky.

WD-40 isn't the best for penetrating threads, it may help though. I'd try without first, unless the aluminium carrier is severely corroded they should come out. Clean around the screw heads and the slot with a pick or small screwdriver and see if they'll loosen.

It looks like it's had a hard life, are the burrs rusty?!


----------



## Missy

Yes, rusty. Off now and giving giving everything a good clean...I've seen people put a jumper wire in. I'll look at doing that this evening, just wanted to check there wasn't a quicker option!


----------



## Missy

Next question. I'm going to do a temporary chute mod. Longer term I want to polish the chrome bit and paint the top. Can I just use nitromors to get the old stuff off? Don't want to pay for professional painting, so hoping to whack on a tin of primer and some paint (the whole point is to keep this as cheap as possible!)


----------



## El carajillo

Nitromors ill probably work , it depends on the finish. Use it outside and wear loves and goggles.

H ave you removed the lower burr carrier yet, if not do not lever off with a screwdriver from underneath you will buckle the carrier !!!.


----------



## Missy

No I haven't. Just a cursory clean round. There's a limit to what tools I keep indoors, and I think I need a socket set? Looking better already though.


----------



## Missy

The finish is flaking off. It's obvious paint not whatever is on my SJ....


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would use nitomores only if the paintwork is very bad - which it probably is. The alternative is using wet and dry and working through various grades.

Nitromores is nasty stuff - get the marigolds on - I do - and make sure you get any residue off the metalwork or the spray paint wont stick or will flake, you might want to sand down the bare metal to help the paint stick, And buy a can of "acid "etch" primer which will bond to the metal surface - available ebay or Halfords

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints-body-repair/primer/u-pol-acid-8-etch-primer - buy it cheaper on ebay by a long way!


----------



## Missy

Paintwork is coming off in clumps. I'm sure if I picked at it long enough it would all come off... The FiL is a big fan of nitromors in household painting, which is why I thought of it.

Is Spray paint the best option? Presumably something for cars.

I will of course be outside, and without children for this process.


----------



## Snakehips

Can't offer you a fat lot in the way of practical advice here Missy but happy to wish you luck. Judging by those pics you're going to need it! In fact I'm amazed you didn't just sling it in the nearest skip. Respect !!


----------



## jimbojohn55

any spay paint from Halfords - but if you want to save some money get black satin spray paint from Toolstation

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Painting+%26+Decorating/d150/Spray+Paints/sd2737/Industrial+Spray+Paint+500ml/p80525

anything gloss will show up the imperfections on the surface , so satin is better in my view


----------



## Missy

@Snakehips I reckon if i screw this up it's not the end of the world, whereas if I faff and fail with my SJ I'm stuffed. Burrs are only around £20 and having removed the thick of the dirt it looks better already. I really like the adjustment dial.










And the whole thing has a slightly art deco feel. Satin black might be perfect.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I think you've got a fair bit of work ahead but I'm sure with a bit of the old elbow grease and a whole heap of patience and time you will be rewarded with a lovely little grinder.

i am liking the adjustment dial too


----------



## Missy

Don't expect quick updates. Im going to buy burrs and a burr Carrier screw, get it working then over time do bits like the repaint and a better chute (once I've got an idea how it throws the grinds out.)

This evening I just need to get those wires sorted, and try to get the nut off the burr Carrier.


----------



## Dylan

Thats gonna be a tough one to get off.

Maybe buy some penetrating oil, then start off with impact (a impact wrench if you have one/can borrow one, or taps with a hammer on a regular wrench if not). Try back and forth motions to remove it rather than just one direction, the primary objective is to break the seal then it should come away. Also get some heat on it if you can.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Probably unscrews clockwise as the rotation is clockwise. This pic: https://www.espressoparts.com/parts/espresso-coffee-grinder-parts/fiorenzato-wega-bravo-grinder-parts-quamar/fiorenzato-lower-burr-carrier-bolt-8-x-16mm seems to confirm that although there is no mention in the text.

Great, low value, project to learn on. Less concern if making mistakes


----------



## Missy

The motor rotation is clockwise according to the dial. (See pics above)


----------



## Missy

Next step was/is the burr carrier, unfortunately while the nut was ridiculously easy to remove (stick through the shoot and gentle wobbling with pliers) getting the carrier off the shaft is proving more troublesome.

I'm off to reread some threads while the bolt and washer soak in pulycaff.


----------



## Missy

Further reading and I began to wonder if my "multipurpose heat gun" wasn't as powerful as "the sort that strip paint"










More prolonged heating, and out it popped in all its sticky loveliness.










Need to finish cleaning, then sand and spray.

I'm tempted by red....


----------



## grumpydaddy

To match the "heat gun" ??


----------



## El carajillo

Glad to see you making headway:good:


----------



## jimbojohn55

go with sparkly light blue - its very popular


----------



## Missy

jimbojohn55 said:


> go with sparkly light blue - its very popular


I'm not coating it in 30,000 bottles of nail varnish....

Although...


----------



## Missy

Got the top and bottom separated. Removing the clips from the switches was a bit terrifying. Every moment I've pulled something I've been convinced I'll destroy it. Thankfully it all seems to be pretty straightforward.

Now it's all wrapped in plastic and masking tape ready to sand and respray.

I'm considering custom decals to brighten it up... And am wondering about hot pink with holographic decals.

But what to put on them? (Started a separate thread to ask that question!!)


----------



## jimbojohn55

I think you should go with the Pink idea - make it fun and individual - I m still looking for the right size motorhead metal badge to add to the front of my mazzer doser just for the lols to see if anyone notices it. There is a part of me that likes to think that motorhead had a side line commercial grinders. There is a thread somewhere with the clockwork orange mazzer - not my thing but it worked well for skater bloke.


----------



## Missy

Yes I saw that! Mine is likely to be stuffed in a corner, but it's got two nice "front side" panels.









Not my pic, but you can see the panel I mean really well in it. so a long narrow vertical text or image would work.

It's very unlikely I'd sell it, as by the time I've bought burrs it's not hugely likely to be value to sell... And should fulfil my needs well- so I'd expect to keep it long term- which is why I thought "why not pink"!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Might be nice to have the stickers / decals flow around from one side / panel to the next , white would work well or just a lighter or darker pink, have a look on fleabay at wall art stickers such as http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personalised-Name-Butterfly-Wall-Art-Girls-Kids-Bedroom-Custom-Vinyl-Sticker-/252091797013?var=550936847503&hash=item3ab1d78e15:g:6rQAAOSwQPlV9yrB


----------



## grumpydaddy

The front edge, that which is uppermost in the above pic, needs the new model number:

. M155y .

or even

. Fiorenzato M155y .


----------



## Snakehips

Missy, not sure if you share the same feminist tendencies as your decal-making mate Geeky?


----------



## jimbojohn55

I'm thinking this would work if you swopped a coffee sticker for the word fairy ;-)


----------



## Missy

Ha. You wouldn't find me in a male tears vest... @Snakehips though that did make me giggle.


----------



## Missy

Sorry I've been so quiet lately, life's a touch busy!

But look! A spray solution that spins - and is outside but undercover!! (I discounted the shed as I can't get into it to work, but with a spinny top I can stand outside!!)

Shame I seem to be a bit rubbish at spray paint!


----------



## jimbojohn55

It will look fine just keep building up the coats - Then it just needs the graphics - decided on anything yet?


----------



## Missy

Not yet! Need another tin of paint... They only had soft pink in little tins, or fluorescent in big ones...


----------



## Missy

Bugger. Put the first layer of topcoat on, went back after 45min to do the second coat and it's all bubbled up, taking the pink with it. Wonder if it was a) not fully dry b) incompatible. Any ideas?


----------



## jimbojohn55

what type of paint was the pink one? - was the top coat a clear one ? was the surface of the grinder damp? has it been living outside ?

https://www.reference.com/home-garden/causes-paint-bubble-998d00bbac0ee6dc


----------



## Missy

Both plasticote. The pink was a hobby enamel spray and the clear a top coat thing. If damp could be an issue that may be it, the paint was touch dry but probably not fully dry. Oh well, sand and start again.


----------



## jimbojohn55

https://www.reference.com/home-garden/causes-paint-bubble-998d00bbac0ee6dc

Hi @Missy if your sanding back again - I would be tempted to buy some etch primer for the first couple of coats

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tygris-P309-400ml-self-etching-grey-primer-for-bare-metal-aluminium-fibreglass-/262421003828?hash=item3d1982be34:g:z7UAAOSwYmZXKny1


----------



## Missy

Yikes. Now I'm stuffed. Got it back together, but I've forgotten where the wires go... And changed phone. Hoping google photos stored the pics. I've got noise but no spinning.


----------



## Missy

Checked the pics it's wired right. All I can think is an issue with the wires to the capacitor, one fell out of its plastic push fit thing and I just wiggled it back in

anything obvious I'm missing? It was working when I dismantled it.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Not entirely sure that the wire going into the Cap is actually push fit


----------



## Missy

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170101/648c07873cd0d13ff473e513e5699f6a.jpg

heres the original pic. It's one of the plastic sheath things that fell off and I stuck back in.


----------



## jimbojohn55

you can sometimes find that you have pushed the spade connector on the capacitor between the white plastic and the connector instead of into the connector -


----------



## grumpydaddy

OK just a spade connection then, not an issue if both are firmly connected. the plastic is to stop you getting a shock from the capacitor even when the power is off.

The good news is that it usually does not matter which wire goes where on the cap. (as long as there are only 2 connections and 2 wires)

When you switch on does it hum/buzz but not turn?


----------



## Missy

Yes it's humming but not spinning.


----------



## jimbojohn55

probable new capacitor required - - it should have some markings on it to indicate type and size.

also will the motor turn by hand (power disconnected) ? - be aware that capacitors can hold a charge and give you a bit of a shock -

ebay or maplin can provide cheap capacitor - or the usual coffee parts suppliers.


----------



## Missy

I've got a new capacitor- bought with the burrs... The burr carrier is spinning on the shaft with no hassle.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Any polarity signs on the new one?


----------



## Missy

Old and new, and the wires as they currently stand. The red ones attach to the capacitor, neither of which is producing any spinning.


----------



## grumpydaddy

unplug and anywhere there is a screwed connection terminal re-make the connection.

After that I wonder about the centrifugal switch.

Do you have a multimeter?


----------



## jimbojohn55

just wondering if the wires are correct on the switch - an early pic seems to show the Thick grey opposite the thick blue, although its hard to tell from the angle


----------



## Missy

Rearranged the wires. It's a new switch. Would that make any difference?

I tried starting it spinning before switching it on, and immediately it seized up... So something is happening.

I'm going to order another capacitor incase I've got a dodgy one / trashed it when I've turned it on wrongly, it's rated at 12.5uf, presume I replace it with the same?

No multimeter.


----------



## jimbojohn55

the wires on the replacement switch should follow the same pattern as the original - ie the colours should follow the same pattern so that when the switch is pressed it connects the brown (live) and Negative (blue) to the right circuits.

Do be careful with exposed wires - only turn the grinder off and on from the wall socket - if in doubt get an sparks to look at it - its not worth the risk.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Missy said:


> Rearranged the wires. It's a new switch. Would that make any difference?


yes quite possibly


----------



## Missy

Right then. My plan this evening is to put the old switch on, and try both capacitors.

Then im going to buy a new capacitor.

then I'm going to cry in a corner

but I'm learning such a lot- so it's all good. Though I feel like if I took it to someone competent it would be a quick fix!


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm guessing as you haven't reported back , our are still crying in the corner


----------



## Missy

The kids were unwilling to cooperate with going to sleep so I can electrocute myself in peace....

Spade connectors, is there a knack to attaching them? Just wondering if the looseness of that could be an issue.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just gently crimp them a little with pliers


----------



## Thecatlinux

Ditto above

so gentle you don't think you've done anything


----------



## Missy

Right. With the old capacitor and old switch I got a pop and a hum. (The pop appeared to be the red wire popping out of its spade connector) New capacitor old switch just the hum. Interestingly it seems to be loosening the burr carrier nut (which I've only hand tightened)

The interweb suggests it may be something (foreign body) inside the (bench grinder) becoming magnetised and preventing turn, though it spins freely otherwise.

Given the price of capacitors I'm suspecting it's something I could potentially have blown (? Damaged anyway) with a loose connection?

Failing that, any idea who locally might be able to take a look (small appliance repair place? Electrician? Not after specifics, more a job title) and what it might cost?

I'm currently £70 in on mechanicals, (grinder new burrs capacitor etc) so at a point where I need to get it working, but I'm starting to think I might be out of my depth. I really need to keep it sub £100 to be worth doing.... Though at £70 in I suspect that's pushing it if I need professional help!


----------



## Brewer in training

It could be a worn or sticking brush on the motor.

Does the motor turn freely by hand?

You could really do with checking the voltage at the capacitor and more but you can't do that safely without a multimeter or access to a friend with a multimeter........

Good luck and BE SAFE!

Capacitors can store a large amount of energy........ Enough to hurt A LOT!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Brewer in training said:


> It could be a worn or sticking brush on the motor.
> 
> Does the motor turn freely by hand?
> 
> You could really do with checking the voltage at the capacitor and more but you can't do that safely without a multimeter or access to a friend with a multimeter........
> 
> Good luck and BE SAFE!
> 
> Capacitors can store a large amount of energy........ Enough to hurt A LOT!!!!!


Yes the motor turns freely. Not sure I like the idea of fiddling with a multimeter, I'm just not skilled enough to do risky electrics.


----------



## grumpydaddy

If you were to remove the doser and keep the top burr carrier too, You might do better than this but....

a 14Kg parcel 50*40*30cms looks like costing £6.83 without insurance using UPS and dropping at one of their access points

The easiest fix for you might be to send it to me.

I have the gear and knowledge to find the problem and the local contacts to fix if it is a major issue

If interested let me know and I will pm my phone number should you want to discuss


----------



## Missy

grumpydaddy said:


> If you were to remove the doser and keep the top burr carrier too, You might do better than this but....
> 
> a 14Kg parcel 50*40*30cms looks like costing £6.83 without insurance using UPS and dropping at one of their access points
> 
> The easiest fix for you might be to send it to me.
> 
> I have the gear and knowledge to find the problem and the local contacts to fix if it is a major issue
> 
> If interested let me know and I will pm my phone number should you want to discuss


The doser is off already.... whereabouts are you? I'm driving to Birmingham on Friday...


----------



## grumpydaddy

At the end of the world !!

If you keep going south and west for 3 hours or so (about 35 miles from the end of the M5) you could end up here in Plymouth


----------



## grumpydaddy

Just one thing..... I think the pic in post 44 looks all wrong. At first glance that should not have worked from the get go but, as you have no access to a multimeter I cannot advise long distance..... Hence the offer of help.

In theory the two thicker blue wires should be the run winding and the two thinner red wires should be the start winding.

I would expect the capacitor to be in series with the start winding then as a whole to be in parallel with the run winding

When it gets here I can check quite easily so with a bit of luck it can be on its way back to you quite quickly

cross your fingers @Missy

Should I try to find any miss Penelope Pink while I am at it ??


----------



## hotmetal

Good one Grumpydaddy, helping our damsel in distress. Coffee Karma. Best get some eye shades in for the unboxing though. ..


----------



## grumpydaddy

Well, Lady Penelope, it's fu...., it's fu....., it's rather garish.

I had to put my sunglasses on to get it unpacked but unpacked it is and now sitting on the bench waiting to go. Did a quick check of those wires and found what I thought I would and mentioned in post 86. The rest can wait for now but the omens are good


----------



## Missy

I suspect the word you are searching for is fugly... ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Close enough


----------



## jimbojohn55

any updates on the patient - or should I send a wreath!


----------



## Missy

Still in ICU with @grumpydaddy vital signs are apparently good, but stupid Missy appears to have dropped a bit that surrounds and supports the bearing


----------



## grumpydaddy

@Missy You have pm

It lives but..... The base and the body do not mate. Trying to make this happen puts lateral load on the bearings which sounds horrid.


----------



## jimbojohn55

oh dear!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Finally got a bit of spare time on this again today and....

Took it out into the sunshine to try to see what the issue is.

Took it apart again and was trying to get some measurements when lo and behold, looking down the rotor under the bearing I see what looks like the missing bush.

It IS. and it is made out of...... rubber. (well it is rubber like).

Fitted it first one way up then the other which now has the gap between body and base down to maybe 0.5mm so still a little fettling to do but progress.

I'll get the phone out tomorrow and do a vid so you guys can see what I mean but also so you can hear it running.

I think it needs bearings so I am keen to get other opinions.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Got there in the end.

I reckon there is a nack to assembling the bearing into the rubber mount so that it doesn't squash it around the edge.... I will keep trying

meanwhile listen to those bearings after the power goes off


----------



## El carajillo

K-------erd, sounds like grease has been thrown out or dried up.

Ref bearing and rubber insert, should the bearing be inserted into the rubber mount the pressed through taped sleeve into the base ?

(similar to compressing cork in a wine bottle) /


----------



## grumpydaddy

There is only the bearing, the sleeve and the base. Inserting the sleeve in the base then inserting the bearing does I feel result in a ridge of rubber being pushed down and under the bearing between it and the base. The next try will be with the rubber only inserted part way into the base.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Did you get any joy with getting the rubber / bearing in the base?


----------



## Missy

Did i mention i was sure i hadn't chucked any bits away? You are amazing!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Hehehe. Do you want the pink done while it is apart Missy?


----------



## Missy

No, if it's going to be a hassle I'll just tape it up. Or spray the whole lot. The bottom bit didn't clean up so well.


----------



## Aan

How is the grinder one year on?


----------



## Missy

It's doing a grand job for brewed stuff. You can spot it lurking on the various pics of the mayhem in the kitchen!!


----------



## Aan

That's encouraging. I'm about to tackle the renovation of a T80, so I need the encouragement...


----------



## ashcroc

Aan said:


> That's encouraging. I'm about to tackle the renovation of a T80, so I need the encouragement...


----------



## Missy

Aan said:


> That's encouraging. I'm about to tackle the renovation of a T80, so I need the encouragement...


You'll be fine

I say that I didn't have to do the hard work. And it's still sitting with a terrible paint job and a tonic water bottle for a funnel.


----------



## Aan

Thanks ashcroc. Now I'm inspired!


----------



## Aan

It's all coming apart quite well. Had to use a screw extractor on one of the burr screws and haven't tackled removing the lower burr carrier yet: Missy, I know the hairdryer didn't work, what did you use to apply more heat?


----------



## Missy

Aan said:


> It's all coming apart quite well. Had to use a screw extractor on one of the burr screws and haven't tackled removing the lower burr carrier yet: Missy, I know the hairdryer didn't work, what did you use to apply more heat?


The hairdryer.... For aaaaaggges. It did work- in the end.


----------



## Greydad

Could you use a low power heat gun? I picked a decent one up for only 20 quid from Screwfix the other week, with accessories and a case and everyfink


----------



## Aan

Missy said:


> The hairdryer.... For aaaaaggges. It did work- in the end.


Yep, me too. Didn't realise how many exotic bits came with my beloved's hairdryer. Decided against the attachment which appeared to be for drying spaghetti and opted for a restrictor that directed the heat quite well.

Im awaiting new burrs, but now it's all clean I couldn't resist a quick reassembly, so off to Asda, bought half a kilo of cheap beans and am going to try the Doserless, minus the micro switch. Never used a Doserless and was going to abandon it in favour af a ten quid Homebase table lamp, well the shiny chrome shade anyway , used as a delivery chute. Resisted buying that, largely because I fell in love with the mechanical neatness and ingenuity of the Doserless, having deconstructed it for cleaning.


----------



## Aan

Greydad said:


> Could you use a low power heat gun? I picked a decent one up for only 20 quid from Screwfix the other week, with accessories and a case and everyfink


Done now thanks, but the screwfix tip-off is noted, thanks. Useful thing to have.


----------

